# Ruby the Dobe came to stay :)



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We had a guest this weekend, and she has been a angel  
I thought i would post some pics from todays walk 










The raving loony party!! :thumbup: 




































The girls watching the silly boys!!!



















The line up parade!!









Thanks for looking


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pictures  They are all stunning!!! Looks like they had loads of fun


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Boys will be boys 

Love the frisbee in Archie's mouth :lol: x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics, she looks very well behaved. Is this the one you are showing.


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw fantastic! There's nothing better than seeing a buncha furkids, happy and at play. I'd gladly have Ruby over for a playd8 

Dobedaft me!

Dobermum


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures of stunning dogs


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Nice pics, she looks very well behaved. Is this the one you are showing.


Yes that's her  she is a lovely dog, daft as a brush!


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

Oh my, great pictures. They made me smile. They are all adorable


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

My word! More pictures of dogs running wild and free! Excellent. I love to see dogs off leash. Well done. They look all the more happy critters for it.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Great photos and gorgeous dogs


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

Oh wow I love Dobermans! Looks like they had a great time


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Arlani said:


> Oh wow I love Dobermans! Looks like they had a great time


Me too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

She reminds me of the Dobe who I see whenever I go the the Natures Instinct warehouse


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

great photos, they look they all had loads of fun!


----------

